# Does TT length affect towing?



## Kelly692 (Feb 21, 2015)

New to TT camping. Not sure how TT will "feel" towing. I already have experience towing our 26' offshore boat, which is (in my opinion) more aerodynamic than a trailer. Would it be the same to tow a 27' or 33' or 40' TT? Basically, does size matter when towing?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 21, 2015)

Kelly, all depends on tow vehicle.  27, 33 foot be about same as your boat.  40 ft dually IMO.  Also depends on proper hitch and sway control.  Size want matter that much wit proper tow equipment.  Welcome to the forum and let us know what you do.  Ask any questions you want.


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 23, 2015)

X 2...good TV, good hitch/sway control for the size TT you are towing = should be no issues.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 23, 2015)

Well Hollis, you know I will say 55 MPH. LOL  So want say it and then you can't get on me to get out of the way.  LOL


----------



## akjimny (Feb 23, 2015)

Size can matter if you hit crosswinds in North Dakota. You can make unintentional lane changes if you catch a gust just right. But if you have enough tow vehicle for the size of your trailer, you shouldn't have too many problems.


----------



## DougS (Mar 2, 2015)

I have towed a lot of different trailers over the years and size matters but weight matters more.. not only in getting going, pulling hills, fuel mileage but mostly in braking and in bad weather.  Make sure that it is balanced correctly as to much on the rear causes lots of control problems and to much weight on the ball causes other issues.


----------

